# Centuries



## cgm55082

I was at the local coffee shop this morning. It's called the Bikery and is a popular spot for meeting for rides, etc. Anyway, my girlfriend and I were sitting there and a group of five riders came in. We overheard them tell another group that they were in the middle of a century today. They then proceeded to sit down with coffee and scones. Almost forty-five minutes later, we left for home and the group was still there. 

I'm not judging the group of riders -- the fact that they were out there riding is good enough for me, but it did make me think. So here's my question: Does the kind of riding this group was doing really count as century in the traditional sense, or is riding 100 miles in a day, regardless of how long it takes and how many breaks are taken, still thought of as a century? I guess in my mind a century (outside of an official ride) consists of riding basically non-stop (other than quick restroom breaks, etc.) for 100 miles, but maybe my thinking is off base. What do you think constitutes a century?


----------



## mbcastle

I would say riding 100 miles at one time, without getting into a car, showering & changing clothes, etc., regardless of how long the rest stops are, would qualify as riding a century. Doing a 3-hour, 50-mile ride in the morning, then coming home & showering, and then doing another 50-mile ride several hours later would not be a century, IMO.


----------



## iliveonnitro

Chamois time is training time!


----------



## DaveG

*that counts*



cgm55082 said:


> I was at the local coffee shop this morning. It's called the Bikery and is a popular spot for meeting for rides, etc. Anyway, my girlfriend and I were sitting there and a group of five riders came in. We overheard them tell another group that they were in the middle of a century today. They then proceeded to sit down with coffee and scones. Almost forty-five minutes later, we left for home and the group was still there.
> 
> I'm not judging the group of riders -- the fact that they were out there riding is good enough for me, but it did make me think. So here's my question: Does the kind of riding this group was doing really count as century in the traditional sense, or is riding 100 miles in a day, regardless of how long it takes and how many breaks are taken, still thought of as a century? I guess in my mind a century (outside of an official ride) consists of riding basically non-stop (other than quick restroom breaks, etc.) for 100 miles, but maybe my thinking is off base. What do you think constitutes a century?



I don't think the length of the breaks affects whether or not you rode a century - its 100 miles in a day that counts. Some people prefer to make a day of it rather that hammer, heads down to finish as fast as possible.


----------



## cgm55082

My girlfriend's point (she's a runner) was this: If she ran 13 miles, then stopped for a lunch break before running another 13.2 miles, she wouldn't feel as though she could say she ran a marathon that day.

I'm just trying to figure out what the general feeling is among cyclists when it comes to century's.


----------



## Marc

So they stopped for lunch, and that disqualifies them from having ridden "ridden a century"?

Just because some folks are taking it easy and stop and have a nice lunch, does not mean they needs to reset their odometer.


----------



## fasteddy07

here we go _again_


----------



## cgm55082

Like I said in my original post, Marc, I'm not judging them. I could care less if they biked a mile to the coffee shop and a mile back home. The fact that they were on bikes was cool with me.

My question, however, is just what constitutes a century. You have to admit, runners wouldn't typically break up 26.2 miles over the course of a day and then say they ran a marathon. Just wondering what the general rule or consensus is among cyclists regarding centuries. I'm planning on riding one myself in a few weeks, so part of my motivation in asking the question is to make sure I'm riding a century in the traditional sense of the word.


----------



## Davoosie

I've never stopped longer than what was needed to relieve myself and top off on water and food. I suppose if I was with a group and not riding alone things might be different.


----------



## waldo425

I wouldnt say that they didn't ride a century but I would say that stopping for that long would be a pretty bad idea.


----------



## DaveG

*going for time*



cgm55082 said:


> Like I said in my original post, Marc, I'm not judging them. I could care less if they biked a mile to the coffee shop and a mile back home. The fact that they were on bikes was cool with me.
> 
> My question, however, is just what constitutes a century. You have to admit, runners wouldn't typically break up 26.2 miles over the course of a day and then say they ran a marathon. Just wondering what the general rule or consensus is among cyclists regarding centuries. I'm planning on riding one myself in a few weeks, so part of my motivation in asking the question is to make sure I'm riding a century in the traditional sense of the word.


WHen you are running a marathon presumably you are trying to make a certain time. It is, after all, a race. A century can be ridden for a good time but it can also just be a chance to get in a long ride and spend time with fellow cycling friends


----------



## Spanky_88007

*Ummmm....*

I'd say they rode 100 miles, but I wouldn't say they rode a century. 

Just my take, I'm sure I'll get corrected.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I just finished one.....according the my GPS I spent 56 minutes stopped.....It's still a century in my book


----------



## Kevin_in_SB

I agree it is still a century if it's done with a break in the middle to eat or coffee.


----------



## Spanky_88007

I guess I should clarify. I perceive a century as being a 100 mile organized event. Everyone perceives things differently, and that's fine.


----------



## ARP

*You should have added*



Marc said:


> So they stopped for lunch, and that disqualifies them from having ridden "ridden a century"?
> 
> Just because some folks are taking it easy and stop and have a nice lunch, does not mean they needs to reset their odometer.


"NO SOUP FOR YOU!"


----------



## mrcookie

I call it a century. If i ride up to Aspen and have lunch then ride home, it's about 115 round trip, and i count that as a century. personally i think it's pretty snobish of those who say you can't get off the bike.


----------



## andrew9223

Whatever, stop as much as they want as long as the clock doesn't stop when they're eating the donuts. "How long did your century take?" " 14 hours"


----------



## rt1965

What's wrong with riding a hundred miles with a stop for lunch half way? Still 100 miles. I'd call it a casual century! Man, the runners sure have it easy with only 26.2 miles!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

100 = Century, organized or not. Here are a couple examples:

4 of us decided to ride to Madison to get a Jamba Juice and then ride back. It totalled 106 miles we made one stop in each direction to answer nature's call. In Madison we had a Jamba Juice and and samich before jumping on the saddle to head back. We had a total of 3 stops. 

How about doing a loop from Lake Sonoma over Skaggs Spring Road to Jenner to Guerneville and back. 103 miles in total, 10,000+ ft of climb the only services in the first 55 miles is a water stop at a scout camp 27 miles in. Is that a century or just 5 dudes on a ride?

I guess I just don't get how paying $50-100 to get a cheesy T-shirt and a half a banana every 12 miles constitutes a century where as an unsupported ride does not.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Blue CheeseHead said:


> 100 = Century, organized or not. Here are a couple examples:
> 
> 4 of us decided to ride to Madison to get a Jamba Juice and then ride back. It totalled 106 miles we made one stop in each direction to answer nature's call. In Madison we had a Jamba Juice and and samich before jumping on the saddle to head back. We had a total of 3 stops.
> 
> How about doing a loop from Lake Sonoma over Skaggs Spring Road to Jenner to Guerneville and back. 103 miles in total, 10,000+ ft of climb the only services in the first 55 miles is a water stop at a scout camp 27 miles in. Is that a century or just 5 dudes on a ride?
> 
> I guess I just don't get how paying $50-100 to get a cheesy T-shirt and a half a banana every 12 miles constitutes a century where as an unsupported ride does not.



+1...I'll admit I'm defensive because I just finished one a couple of hours ago..

Solo ride, 97 degree heat and a 10 mph headwind the last 40 miles..I stopped 5 times for fluids...yeah, I rode a century.....


----------



## LWP

People can call their rides whatever they want as far as I'm concerned. If I stop much longer than it takes to fix a flat or reload the water bottles at a store it becomes seperate rides in my mind. Riding 100 miles in a day and doing a century ride can be two different things for me. An hour lunch break or nap on the couch halfway through kinda destroys the challenge for me. That's just my thing though, I don't judge others for not doing it my way.


----------



## PG_Gary

The century you described was a _ride_ and not a race. If it were a race, it would be subject to specific rules like receiving outside help or feeding outside the feed zones. In centuries I've been involved in, lunch may be served, so it's not much different than a coffee shop stop.

To your girlfriend's point, a marathon is a race. Leaving the course may be grounds for disqualification.


----------



## Spanky_88007

*Actually*



Blue CheeseHead said:


> 100 = Century, organized or not.


Century Definition from http://mw1.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/century

1 : a subdivision of the Roman legion

*2 : a group, sequence, or series of 100 like things * Which makes Blue correct and me wrong. But a century will, nonetheless, be stuck in my mind as being an organized event, and when I ride 100 miles in one day, I will say "I rode 100 miles today." Everyone's different...

3 : a period of 100 years especially of the Christian era or of the preceding period of human history

*4 : a race over a hundred units (as yards or miles)* Which can be a planned(perhaps organized) event


----------



## ping771

Somebody a while back asked this question, except he was the one doing the resting. He asked if he took a really long lunch (more than a couple hours) and returned to riding, would that be a century.

My response would be probably not. But it really depends on the circumstances. I guess two hours is probably ok for a break---I wouldn't do it b/c it's a big waste of time, and actually you're doing your legs a disservice by resting too long. I'd rather keep my legs fresher by continuing riding and soft pedalling than stopping for a long time.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Races and rides*



cgm55082 said:


> My question, however, is just what constitutes a century. You have to admit, runners wouldn't typically break up 26.2 miles over the course of a day and then say they ran a marathon. Just wondering what the general rule or consensus is among cyclists regarding centuries.


If you don't stop, then it's more like a race than a ride. People have been known to take a dip in a lake or stream on a hot day, and that doesn't disqualify them. The general concept of a century is that you are with the bike for 100+ miles, regardless of how many stops, how long the stops, and what you do during the stops. I would agree that riding 50 miles, getting cleaned up and then going to work, and then riding 50 miles would NOT constitute a century, though it certainly would allow you to say "I rode 100 miles yesterday."

This is DEFINITELY not something to lose any sleep over!


----------



## Dave Hickey

Kerry Irons said:


> This is DEFINITELY not something to lose any sleep over!



+1:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Touch0Gray

saturday I rode a century, sunday....I did not....I thought about doing 20 when I fot home....but I passed because i really have NOTHING to prove


----------



## MarkS

You don't have to kill yourself to do a century. I am surprised that MB1 has not commented yet. I have ridden with MB1 and Miss M several times. They always do at least 100 miles, but they do it at a steady pace and take a lunch break about 50-60 miles into the ride. If anyone wants to tell Miss M that she is some kind of slacker because she has a lunch break on her ride, I want to be there to witness it. I won't be pretty.


----------



## stephenrheard

speaking of special names for specific rides, our club has a ride we call the "donut run", it's where we ride 87 miles out to a donut shop in the next big city and eat 3 choco covered donuts. But man some dude last time only ate 2 donuts! So we told him, "man, you don't get to say you did a donut run!" But everybody else did and it was awesome.


----------



## ping771

stephenrheard said:


> speaking of special names for specific rides, our club has a ride we call the "donut run", it's where we ride 87 miles out to a donut shop in the next big city and eat 3 choco covered donuts. But man some dude last time only ate 2 donuts! So we told him, "man, you don't get to say you did a donut run!" But everybody else did and it was awesome.


Yuck! I hope no one hurled afterwards.


----------



## seeborough

andrew9223 said:


> Whatever, stop as much as they want as long as the clock doesn't stop when they're eating the donuts. "How long did your century take?" " 14 hours"


That's when the autostart/stop function kicks in and you answer: "_Riding_ time was 6 hours..."


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

My 2 centuries were broken up.. 

2 years ago I did Lake George.. 100 miles.. 10 hours to ride 8 hours. Took our time and had fun

Last year I rode around Seneca Lake. 8 hours to ride 7 hours. We stopped to sample wine at 2 wineries and go a sub in Watkins Glen. 

In a few weeks I'll hopefully be riding around Lake Champlain. 2 days, 110 a day. (Around that far I think!?) My friend and I will stop when we feel like it.


On the other hand I've done 50, 60, and 70 mile rides around here as pure hammerfests and never stopped for anything. Tore my legs off. The effort I put into those rides dwarfs the effort on longer rides I've done.


Basically I'll call any day where you do 100 or so miles a century. As long as you don't get changed.


----------



## Mdeth1313

rt1965 said:


> What's wrong with riding a hundred miles with a stop for lunch half way? Still 100 miles. I'd call it a casual century! Man, the runners sure have it easy with only 26.2 miles!



You so don't want to go there. Try running those 26.2 miles and you'll find out just how "easy" a century is. I don't/can't run anymore as my body (knees) can't take the pounding.


----------



## meat

I tend to think of a century as an organized event. When I manage do ride a 100 miles on a training day it is just a long day in the saddle. 

It is all a matter of perception. A runner friend of mine hates it when people walk in a 1/2 or full marathon. He considers that cheating and is very opinionated on it.


----------



## Touch0Gray

as long as we all agree on one thing.......98 miles is NOT a century, no matter how hard or fast you ride it


----------



## voodooguy

DaveG said:


> A century can be ridden for a good time but it can also just be a chance to get in a long ride and spend time with fellow cycling friends


The beauty of biking... it is not always a race....


----------



## Dajianshan

I'm waiting for that one guy to show up and proclaim a "real" century is one where you never get off the bike, piss your pants and never take a drink of water, while riding over broken glass. I swear there was a guy talking about defining "real" centuries a while back.


----------



## voodooguy

Hey, if I peddle my butt for 100 miles, regardless of how many stops or meals, I rode a century. Was it my personal best? Did I clock less down time than last time? These are personal matters that all act to inspire our desire to ride more... A hundred miles is a hundred miles.


----------



## voodooguy

Touch0Gray said:


> as long as we all agree on one thing.......98 miles is NOT a century, no matter how hard or fast you ride it


The MS bike ride in AZ really screwed up their day one century leg of the ride this year. It figured out to 98 miles... talking about a disappointment! Many unhappy riders that day. I thought to ride the extra miles to make it 100, but, that just sucked... it wasn't the ride, if you know what I mean... There is pride in being able to say I rode a century. That ride has an asterisk next to it now!


----------



## DaveG

*make it a 100*



voodooguy said:


> The MS bike ride in AZ really screwed up their day one century leg of the ride this year. It figured out to 98 miles... talking about a disappointment! Many unhappy riders that day. I thought to ride the extra miles to make it 100, but, that just sucked... it wasn't the ride, if you know what I mean... There is pride in being able to say I rode a century. That ride has an asterisk next to it now!


I have run into this scenario a couple of times. I will ride the extra couple of miles to make it a 100 even if it means backing up on the course.


----------



## DaveG

*agree execpt for the T-shirt comment*



Blue CheeseHead said:


> 100 = Century, organized or not. Here are a couple examples:
> 
> 4 of us decided to ride to Madison to get a Jamba Juice and then ride back. It totalled 106 miles we made one stop in each direction to answer nature's call. In Madison we had a Jamba Juice and and samich before jumping on the saddle to head back. We had a total of 3 stops.
> 
> How about doing a loop from Lake Sonoma over Skaggs Spring Road to Jenner to Guerneville and back. 103 miles in total, 10,000+ ft of climb the only services in the first 55 miles is a water stop at a scout camp 27 miles in. Is that a century or just 5 dudes on a ride?
> 
> I guess I just don't get how paying $50-100 to get a cheesy T-shirt and a half a banana every 12 miles constitutes a century where as an unsupported ride does not.


Ride T-shirts account for 50% of my casual summer wardrobe. Without those bike events I'd be forced to go shirtless


----------



## Touch0Gray

voodooguy said:


> The MS bike ride in AZ really screwed up their day one century leg of the ride this year. It figured out to 98 miles... talking about a disappointment! Many unhappy riders that day. I thought to ride the extra miles to make it 100, but, that just sucked... it wasn't the ride, if you know what I mean... There is pride in being able to say I rode a century. That ride has an asterisk next to it now!



Given the real accuracy of the calibration of most cyclo computers, how many centuries are actually that, centuries?

I ride with GPS, which I have determined, after 5 years of use, to be very accurate for mileage.
As for elevation, I run through sport-tracks and have a plugin that corrects any errors via usgs data. This may or may not be accurate due to the "lines" of elevation on the maps being in delineated in 33 foot increments to the best of my knowledge


----------



## VaughnA

It's a century in my opinion. And if I can stop and have lunch with friends along the way then all the better. It's a century, not a 100 mile race. To me the best rides are ones where you can go somewhere, spend a little time socializing then ride back with your friends. 

A fast ride by myself is a century but it isn't nearly as fun. 

I know a person who did mountains of Misery a couple of years ago. It was a very hot day and she was having problems with the heat at about mile 90 before the big climb to the finish. She was sick and I'm surprised she could even ride at that point, many folks had bailed. She got in a car for almost an hour to cool down before getting on her bike and finishing the ride in about 10 hours. She definitely did a century in my book. Did she rest and take a break? Yes, but she finished which on that day was an accomplishment.


----------



## Infini

*Undebatable Truth - all that matters is total time*

Remember a few years ago when Iban Mayo stopped and got off his bike at the TDF? A little bit later he got back on and kept going. He didn't get ejected from the Tour for taking a break. 

Stopping is ok... If you do a century with 8 hours ride time and 2 hours stopped, then you did an 10 hour century and your avg speed was 10mph.


----------



## DeLuz

What if I rode 98 miles and that was it? Is 2% further significant? 
I don't think so. Who cares if you rode 100 miles.

A friend of ours "ran" a marathon. It took her seven hours. Back in the day, when I ran marathons if it took longer than 4 hours you did not finish because the finish line and everybody else were long gone and you did not get the T shirt saying you finished either.


----------



## Spanky_88007

*Yup.*



Mdeth1313 said:


> You so don't want to go there. Try running those 26.2 miles and you'll find out just how "easy" a century is. I don't/can't run anymore as my body (knees) can't take the pounding.


My friends that have done both centuries and marathons tell me that - for them - the marathon was a little more difficult.


----------



## chs4

DeLuz said:


> What if I rode 98 miles and that was it? Is 2% further significant?
> I don't think so. Who cares if you rode 100 miles.


 Then you could say you almost rode a century that day. The other 2% is only significant if "riding a century" is important _to you_. If it isn't important to you, than who cares how far you rode or what you call it?

Personally, I've never ridden 100 miles in a day before so those extra 2 miles to get me to 100 would be important and significant _to me_. I'm quite sure that folks who ride 100+mi/day on a regular basis could care less if they went 98 or 108 miles on a given day.

That being said, I think we're all in agreement that to be a century, regardless of how you want to quantify it based on time, breaks, etc., it has to be at least 100 miles. Anything less literally falls short of being called a century.


----------



## LWP

DeLuz said:


> What if I rode 98 miles and that was it? Is 2% further significant?
> I don't think so. Who cares if you rode 100 miles.


Just ride 51 miles and save yourself some time. You're past halfway so it rounds up. You can cruise the 51 miles and still brag about your 3 hour century!


----------



## Touch0Gray

DeLuz said:


> What if I rode 98 miles and that was it? Is 2% further significant?
> I don't think so. Who cares if you rode 100 miles.
> 
> A friend of ours "ran" a marathon. It took her seven hours. Back in the day, when I ran marathons if it took longer than 4 hours you did not finish because the finish line and everybody else were long gone and you did not get the T shirt saying you finished either.


98? no it's not significant any more than a 100....just numbers...I was just saying that a 98 mile ride is not a 100 mile ride. I used to make an extra run up and down my road to make a round number like 50...now, who the hell cares......I've ridden 585 miles in one week, for myself only. I got nothing to prove to anyone....nor does anyone else here.....ride because you love it, that is the best reason there is.


----------



## mbcastle

Spanky_88007 said:


> My friends that have done both centuries and marathons tell me that - for them - the marathon was a little more difficult.


I have done both centuries and a marathon. Believe me, a marathon is *a lot* harder than a century. They are not even in the same ballpark. I think a double century (which I have not yet done) would be a more appropriate comparison.


----------



## nOOky

A century has no meaning. People who don't ride regularly can still finish 100 miles in a day having all day and many stops to do so. Anyone can ride 8 miles an hour and take all day, but it's still a "century". (Okay most anyone)
A marathon is usually run all at once, with short water stops. It's much harder than a century in biking imho.
On any given day you can have a hilly 60 mile ride that if you push hard can be much harder than a supported century. I have done 2 supported centuries, I probably won't do anymore ever again. Seeing how some of the people act and ride it's just plain scary.


----------



## kmunny19

cgm55082 said:


> My girlfriend's point (she's a runner) was this: If she ran 13 miles, then stopped for a lunch break before running another 13.2 miles, she wouldn't feel as though she could say she ran a marathon that day.


has she tried this. if she did, at the end of the day, she'd sure feel like she ran a marathon. 

personally, having ridden only one centurey thus far, I'd say that no matter how you ride 100 miles in a day, its a serious undertaking. I'd say if the whole thing, with breaks takes 8 hours or less, start pounding your chest, if it takes longer, still a hell of a tough day.


----------



## nOOky

Touch0Gray said:


> 98? no it's not significant any more than a 100....just numbers...I was just saying that a 98 mile ride is not a 100 mile ride. I used to make an extra run up and down my road to make a round number like 50...now, who the hell cares......I've ridden 585 miles in one week, for myself only. I got nothing to prove to anyone....nor does anyone else here.....ride because you love it, that is the best reason there is.


Whenever I get home from a ride and tell the gf the mileage, say like 87, she'll always say "why not go some more and make it an even 90" or whatever grrr.

Actually, I find it easier to keep going on a ride than to stop frequently. My legs block up and it's hard to get going again...


----------



## ccroy2001

*Because its fun!*

I hope there's not a time limit or they need to be organized or I'm in a heap of trouble!

Just because I enjoy long rides and it seemed like a good challenge, I've set a goal of one century per month for 2009. Living in So Cal, winter isn't the problem as much as summer heat. July's ride was "toasty" and I did it, but I was "toast" too! ha-ha

If I did 12 orgainized centuries I figure with travel it would cost about $1000 which can be better spent on wheels or other bike stuff. So I've done one charity century, a couple of informal ones with my club, and the majority by myself.

Each has it's advantages and alone or in a small group stopping for a full meal at 50-70 miles feels great. I can't go a whole day on energy bars, sports drink, and gels. My stomach will revolt! I do better with "real" foods like fruits, a coke, maybe an ice cream on a hot day near the end of the ride, and a lite lunch or breakfast. I try to keep most breaks short and the meal at 1/2 hour or so, mainly so I don't stiffen up too much. 

It's something I do just for me to prove to myself I can do it, and to get out and enjoy biking.


----------



## Touch0Gray

nOOky said:


> A century has no meaning. People who don't ride regularly can still finish 100 miles in a day having all day and many stops to do so. Anyone can ride 8 miles an hour and take all day, but it's still a "century". (Okay most anyone)
> A marathon is usually run all at once, with short water stops. It's much harder than a century in biking imho.
> On any given day you can have a hilly 60 mile ride that if you push hard can be much harder than a supported century. I have done 2 supported centuries, I probably won't do anymore ever again. Seeing how some of the people act and ride it's just plain scary.


see my thread "It's over"

btw, I KNOW what you mean about the legs "blocking" up.....like turning to wood.......


----------



## nor_cal_rider

mbcastle said:


> I have done both centuries and a marathon. Believe me, a marathon is *a lot* harder than a century. They are not even in the same ballpark. I think a double century (which I have not yet done) would be a more appropriate comparison.


I think this is too broad a statement. I've done century rides at "cookie tossing" pace that leave me drained after the 5+ hrs of riding. Add some serious climbing and/or elevation and the concept of an "easy century" gets a little blurred. I've also done the leisurely ride where I take closer to 8 hrs w/stops - which is obviously MUCH easier.

Given...if you are out for the social aspect and stop at every rest stop to eat/chat, I would agree. But, start pushing the pace or add difficult climbs and the effort for a century starts getting close to that of a marathon.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Saturday was tougher one than some I have ridden, 101 miles, rain for an hour or so, a 15-20 mph headwind for most of it and 5052 feet of ascent....I am old, I am not fast but I managed in 6 hrs, 39 minutes. I'll log that one............


----------



## Mapei

I found the hardest thing about my Century was sitting on that @#$%^ saddle. (It was my first in 37 years BTW.) I truly applaud the slow-pokes who spend over seven hours saddle time to grind out those 100 miles, no matter how many breaks they take along the way. They're on the bike as long or longer than any of the pros are during a TdF stage. They're hanging tough. They're on an adventure, not a cruise.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Mapei said:


> I found the hardest thing about my Century was sitting on that @#$%^ saddle. (It was my first in 37 years BTW.) I truly applaud the slow-pokes who spend over seven hours saddle time to grind out those 100 miles, no matter how many breaks they take along the way. They're on the bike as long or longer than any of the pros are during a TdF stage. They're hanging tough. They're on an adventure, not a cruise.


get a brooks


----------



## kfurrow

DeLuz said:
 

> What if I rode 98 miles and that was it? Is 2% further significant?
> I don't think so. Who cares if you rode 100 miles.


If you're doing the Bridge-to-Bridge century, those extra 2 miles become quite significant.  Elevation profile here.


----------



## Ridgetop

I just did the Deathride. 124 miles and 15,000 elevation and it took us 15 hours (12 hours of riding) to finish because we had a fairly new rider with us.

As far as I'm concerned I rode a #[email protected]#[email protected]#$ century and if someone wants to argue with me as far as the long rest and lunch stops then they @#$#$%$ better meet me to ride it next year and not take a single rest stop.


----------



## Touch0Gray

no.....another mile and it would have been a century and a quarter....and with that kind of elevation and distance....I would re-calibrate the computer and LIE....

ps, I's love to give it a shot....


----------



## Infini

@#$#@ Yeah!!


----------



## DaveG

*Don't agree with that*



nOOky said:


> A century has no meaning. People who don't ride regularly can still finish 100 miles in a day having all day and many stops to do so. Anyone can ride 8 miles an hour and take all day, but it's still a "century". (Okay most anyone)
> A marathon is usually run all at once, with short water stops. It's much harder than a century in biking imho.
> On any given day you can have a hilly 60 mile ride that if you push hard can be much harder than a supported century. I have done 2 supported centuries, I probably won't do anymore ever again. Seeing how some of the people act and ride it's just plain scary.


I don't think you can take an occasional/casual rider that has never ridden more than 15-20 miles and have them finish a Century no matter how many stops they get or how slow they go. Their butt will give out way before the end and they will be feeling all kinds of discomfort that regular training would overcome. Some might make it on willpower but that's probably the exception


----------



## nOOky

Ridgetop said:


> I just did the Deathride. 124 miles and 15,000 elevation and it took us 15 hours (12 hours of riding) to finish because we had a fairly new rider with us.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned I rode a #[email protected]#[email protected]#$ century and if someone wants to argue with me as far as the long rest and lunch stops then they @#$#$%$ better meet me to ride it next year and not take a single rest stop.


I was gonna say... why not ride that extra mile and make it a buck and a quarter?


----------



## Mapei

*My Brooks Experience*



Touch0Gray said:


> get a brooks


I had a B17. On a Rambouillet, no less. Comfort city, right? Making all the right choices? I stiff-upper-lipped my way through 250 miles of break-in period, and was on my way to expecting Heaven on Earth at 500, when the glove-like leather of that masterpiece of the saddler's art raised a bump over my left sit bone. With every pedal revolution, the bump would slip from one side of the Brooks and the sit bone to the other. This created a peculiar once-every-revolution thump/click in my backside.

I continued to ride, thinking this was just part of the happiness folks enjoy as they break in their Brooks saddles. Then I inexplicably got concerned. "What if I'm doing permanent damage?" I naively asked myself during that paranoid moment.

I took off the Brooks. I replaced it with a Fizik Vitesse. It took about a month, but the bump did eventually go away. The Brooks sat on my office desk for a while, because it was just too beautiful to sell. Then I sold it. To an allegedly grateful RBR poster.

Yes, I tried a Brooks. And way back in the days both you and I remember so well, I had an Ideale. It may have been more comfortable than the Brooks, but not much.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Mapei said:


> I had a B17. On a Rambouillet, no less. Comfort city, right? Making all the right choices? I stiff-upper-lipped my way through 250 miles of break-in period, and was on my way to expecting Heaven on Earth at 500, when the glove-like leather of that masterpiece of the saddler's art raised a bump over my left sit bone. With every pedal revolution, the bump would slip from one side of the Brooks and the sit bone to the other. This created a peculiar once-every-revolution thump/click in my backside.
> 
> I continued to ride, thinking this was just part of the happiness folks enjoy as they break in their Brooks saddles. Then I inexplicably got concerned. "What if I'm doing permanent damage?" I naively asked myself during that paranoid moment.
> 
> I took off the Brooks. I replaced it with a Fizik Vitesse. It took about a month, but the bump did eventually go away. The Brooks sat on my office desk for a while, because it was just too beautiful to sell. Then I sold it. To an allegedly grateful RBR poster.
> 
> Yes, I tried a Brooks. And way back in the days both you and I remember so well, I had an Ideale. It may have been more comfortable than the Brooks, but not much.


I still ride on an old Ideale, I chopped it and replaced the rivets with big ole copper rivets, it too is comfortable for me.

We all KNOW there is no right or wrong saddle.......there is only ONE key.....comfort!

I am probably getting another Brooks in the next week or so......The B17 is incredibly wide for me....I ride the B-17N but I want a swift, they are just about the same dimensions, not sure which is flatter though.


----------



## waldo425

Dave Hickey said:


> I just finished one.....according the my GPS I spent 56 minutes stopped.....It's still a century in my book


Did you do it on a fixie? Because that would either be in or damn close to the pretty badass category.


----------



## cmg

i did a century over the weekend. Big deal.






70 miles on Saturday and 30 miles on Sunday, seperated by sleeping and a couple of meals..............


----------



## Mdeth1313

There's all kinds of crap that goes w/ this stuff---

for instance- every year I drive down from NY to Delaware for the Icicle the last sat in march. It's a metric, but it used to be a century. I met some guys on the ride who were doing the old 100 mile ride (not the metric)- they do it every year-- I've been riding it with them for the past 10 years, some of them have been at it for over 25 years-- 


once you hit 80 miles, you HAVE TO do a century, otherwise it's a waste. I realized the nonsense involved, but people actually go by this stuff. I remember one icicle one of the guys did a different route and met us towards the end-- his computer read 98 miles-- he did 2 miles in laps around the parking lot to get his 100. 

I'm sure there's more of this from others.


----------



## Dizzy812

It's a century. Though if you're inclined to keep track - the clock's ticking the whole time!

It's your choice to log total time _and_ riding time. The time you took for the century is the total time . . .


----------



## miguel_angel

Cyclists that stop at food stations , at organized races, only stop for a minute or two.


----------



## Caadmandu

I'm glad this question was asked as I was wondering the very same thing. Looks like a lot of different opinions which leads me to believe it is up to the rider to make the call. BUT here is my take. In every sport there is the purists and I believe if you are going to call it a century ride then go ride the whole thing as one ride stopping only when you have to ( restroom etc). Otherwise just say you rode for 100 miles that day and leave it at that. I don't think weight lifters say hey I can bench press 300 lbs and then go press 100 lbs 3 times lol. Ok here's what I am getting at as a past professional athlete ( sorry not boasting and it means nothing) But when a person trains hard and pays his dues in any activity to be good or great at something he deserves the accolades for his efforts. Giving someone else the same praise for much less effort just cheapens the event. These people just need to be humble and tell it like it is " I road a 100 miles today and had a 30 minute lunch with my friend in the middle". Still sound good to me.


----------



## 4gfcred44

A hundred miles is a hundred miles. Personally if I'm doing a 100 mile training ride I don't usually take long stops, but we take 2 or 3 short brakes; but thats just me...Depending on the person or the group, they may agree to a lunch brake at a certain location.


----------



## IHTabata

Kevin_in_SB said:


> I agree it is still a century if it's done with a break in the middle to eat or coffee.


I agree to your agreeing AND I offer even more: 
a 5hr century is still a 5hr century, EVEN MORE impressive with a coffee break!


----------



## jjpzebra

Don't know if anyone has raised this point, but are you allowed to stop longer or not for a double century? What if you start in the morning and don't finish until after midnight? 

jjpzebra


----------



## drodrigueznyc

guys i believe there is a difference here... either you ride a 100miles in a day.. taking as long as you want for lunch, sightseeing, etc... or you are participating in a century ride...

google century and you will come up with very similar definitions..

Century ride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A century ride is a bicycle ride of 100 miles (160.9 km) or more within 12 hours, usually as a cycling club-sponsored event. Many cycling clubs sponsor an annual century ride as both a social event for cyclists and as a fund-raiser for the club’s other activities.

Quarter century, 25 miles (40 km) in 3 hours
Half century, 50 miles (80 km) in 6 hours
Metric century, 100 km (62 mi)
Double metric century, 200 km (120 mi)
Double century, 200 miles (320 km) in 24 hours


----------



## mpre53

mbcastle said:


> I have done both centuries and a marathon. Believe me, a marathon is *a lot* harder than a century. They are not even in the same ballpark. I think a double century (which I have not yet done) would be a more appropriate comparison.


Agreed. I ran marathons in my late 20s, and rode centuries in my late 50s. The marathons were much, much harder. To this day, I don't remember the last 6 miles of the last marathon that I ran. I know I was on 2:36 pace at 20 miles, and finished in 2:56. I ran 6 miles at about a 9 min./mile pace, strictly on auto-pilot.


----------



## Chico2000

First century in the bag! 
Today I rode the Tour de Cure century in Saratoga Springs, NY.
I felt great the whole time. I was a bit worried about my legs because I've only done two big rides this year (68miles and 61miles).
Met some good people along the way. One guy had a speaker strapped to his hydration pack. So I got to listen to some good music for 30 miles.

Total ride time was 6hrs 18mins. Not a barn burner, but I was happy. I hit 4 rest stops to refill bottles, grab food, and pee. Not sure if I drank too much, but damn I sure did pee a lot.

Can't wait to do another one. I might even try a 200k because I felt like I still had more to give today.


----------

